# Billing Help for TPN-Total Parenteral Nutrition, IV Nutrition given in home setting



## wendysimpson (Feb 10, 2016)

We are billing United Healthcare River Valley, Commercial Plan, for TPN. We are unsure if we should be billing the codes for kits or the code for per diem. Kit codes are: B4224, B4220. Per Diem code: S9367. Thank you in advance for help on this!


----------

